# Stallo in scrittura su pendrive [RISOLTO]

## bandreabis

Premessa, ho cercato tutta sera ma niente ho trovato di utile.

Il problema è che tentando di scrivere sulla mia pendrive nuova da 1GB la copia va in stallo e lì si blocca.

Che informazioni possono servire per aiutarmi?

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pv hal udev pmount ivman
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

La pen drive ha una partizione sda1 unica in FAT32.

Altre notizie utili?

EDIT:  *Quote:*   

> # mount
> 
> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)

 

In lettura è ok e in scrittura su windows è pure ok.

Mi potete aiutare?

Andrea

EDIT:

Questo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-426496-highlight-async.html alla fine con l'aiuto di onip, ha migliorato le cose, non stalla più ma parte a BOMBA ma poi rallenta inesorabile.

Ad una seconda prova si è bloccato ancora!   :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT2: se può aiutare quando si blocca, ps x da questo output:

 *Quote:*   

> ps x
> 
>   PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
> 
>     1 ?        S      0:00 init [3]
> ...

 

A.

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=100,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)

 

Non mi pare che il problema sia l'async visto che non è nelle opzioni di mount.

Provo con le versioni masked di hal udev e dbus.

EDIT: le cose sono peggiorate, con le versioni masched non riesco nemmeno a montare la pendrive.

Andrea

----------

## bandreabis

S.O.S. please someone help me!... nessuna idea?

----------

## lavish

hai mai dato un'occhiata a dmesg?

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie. Ecco il dmesg da quando inserisco la pendrive a quando si blocca dicendo "impossibile copiare il file:"

A me sta pendrive "Bluesky" comprata al Carrefour non da tanto affidamento, ma su windows sul desktop funziona.

 *Quote:*   

> hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0002
> 
> ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: GetStatus port 1 status 001803 POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT
> 
> hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s
> ...

 

Proverò a vedere come si comporta il nuovo kernel stabile per amd64, anche se è la mossa della disperazione. Potrebbe anche essere acpi come letto in un vecchio post, proverò pure quello una volta arrivato a casa stasera.

----------

## bandreabis

Niente! Non ho risolto: il mio portatile è bacato. Non riesco a scrivere sulla pendrive nemmeno da windows.

Ma possibile?

Ho contattato l'HP. Mi hanno appena richiamato proponendomi un windows update (per fortuna   :Shocked:  che ho una partizione windows così gli ho detto che il SO è aggiornatissimo e quindi non è un problema di linux - a proposito: "sanno che esiste linux!).

Passo successivo sarebbe quello di provare pendrive diverse (spero possa essere quello il problema ma ne dubito fortemente) e di aggiornare il BIOS (ci spero decisamente di più!).

Una domanda: cosa si intende con:

 *Quote:*   

> come anticipato Le confermo che il computer da Lei acquistato appartiene alla famiglia Consumer, questo significa che Lei ha, ovviamente, facoltà di modificare sia nellhardware che nel software la configurazione del Prodotto in Suo possesso ma, in caso di richiesta di assistenza, lo stesso viene garantito e supportato solo ed esclusivamente nella configurazione Hardware e Software originale.
> 
> In qualità di Costruttore, HP non consiglia, né tanto meno sconsiglia, prodotti Hardware e/o Software di altro Fornitore. Questo essenzialmente significa che il Servizio scrivente non è abilitato a fornire alcun tipo di Supporto per prodotti non direttamente distribuiti dallHP, rimandando di volta in volta i singoli Utenti ai rispettivi Fornitori di competenza.

 

EDIT: forse ci siamo, la pendrive ha iniziato a fare le bizze anche sui PC al lavoro.

Oggi intanto vado a restituirla al rivenditore che siamo ancora nel periodo del "soddisfatti o rimborsati"... poi si vedrà con altre pendrive. Certo che, ma non fatelo sapere al Carrefour, non so dire se la pendrive sia davvero difettosa o si sia rovinata dopo che l'ho dovuta più volte togliere [eufemismo mode]non molto gentilmente[/eufemismo mode].

Ai posteri(ori) l'ardua....

A.

----------

## bandreabis

Penna rimborsata! Nuova pendrive OK!

Andrea

----------

## knefas

Grande te le sei fatta rimborsare!Last edited by knefas on Thu May 27, 2010 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bandreabis

Sono andato al Carrefour e il tecnico l'ha provata, all'inizio ha funzionato con un filone da 180MB (chiave bastarda! ho pensato - di solito la tecnologia bastarda smette di funzionare nelle tue mani ma al momento di far vedere la propria falla al tecnico, funziona alla perfezione) poi ha provato a copiare due file contemporaneamente e la falla è saltata fuori, e mi son fatto ridare i soldi.

Ora ho preso un'altra penna (da un'altra parte) che funziona benissimo.   :Very Happy: 

Sono felicissimo, pensa se il problema fosse stato del notebook.   :Confused: 

Andrea

----------

